# Hard-hitting documentary 'They Go To Die' @ Ritzy Cinema, Brixton



## Rebecca Deegan (Mar 11, 2013)

*Ritzy Cinema* in Brixton will be screening hard hitting documentary *'They Go To Die'* On 20 March 2013 at 18:30, followed by a Q&A.

 'They Go To Die' is a documentary investigating the life's of four former migrant gold mineworkers in South Africa and Swaziland who have contracted drug-resistant tuberculosis (TB) and HIV while working at a gold mine. When the miners fail to improve their TB status at the mining hospital, they are sent home to rural areas of Southern Africa often with no continuation of care or means of treatment. This practice is often referred to as "sending them home to die" by leading health officials. 

The film raises concerns of disease and human rights violations uniquely though the context of life, love, and family; unlike traditional health films, it focuses on relationships and bonding, not death and disease.  It is a film of uniting across cultures and paints a portrait of common humanity. 

 "We did not start this project to simply 'make a film,' but to mobilize change on the most pressing public health issue of our time: TB and HIV. We hope _They Go to Die_ will act as a centre point to this mobilization... _If we turn an epidemic into an emotion, we motivate change."_ *Jonathan Smith, Director.*

 The project is currently working to build a network of HIV, TB, M(X)DR-TB, and human rights organizations, as well as motivated individuals, in order to increase awareness, promote access to essential medicines, secure financial stability for completion of the project, and most importantly, translate our research into change. If you are interested in partnering with the film, please visit theygotodie.com for more information. If you would like to attend this free event contact tom.maguire@results.org.uk


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

*moved to Brixton Noticeboard forum


----------

